# 10 days late could I be pregnant



## zoeynewman (May 29, 2012)

Hi I have been recently diagnosed with type 1 diabetes on the 6th may this year.
My period is 10 days late which is very odd for me.
I took two very cheap pregnancy tests and both came back negative, could I still be pregnant.
Went to the doctors yesterday and to be frank she was useless.
I think it might be all of the changes my body is going through but im still not sure I don't see why it would effect my periods :/
The doctors basically said could be the changes, but to test again in a few days.
Rather than a period I have had a lot of CM I usually feel really ill before my period and get bad cramps but I havent had any of my normal period symptoms.
Just wondering if anyone else has had this problem and if so what happened.
Would so appreciate the advice.
Many thanks Zoe.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2012)

Hi Zoey, welcome to the forum  How were you diagnosed i.e. what led up to the diagnosis - did you have many symptoms? Had you lost weight at all? Although I'm a bloke and there's no chance of me being pregnant, I do remember that when I was diagnosed I was in a bit of a mess physically, and this can be particularly true if you are Type 1 as symptoms tend to appear more rapidly and intensely, and cause greater short-term effects on you. I would imagine that this is why your doctor is suggesting you wait a little longer so that the situation with you is a little clearer. Were you trying/hoping to become pregnant?


----------



## zoeynewman (May 29, 2012)

Thanks.
It started of having a blood test at the doctors, as I did have lots of symptoms of type 1, loosing a stone and a half in two months, eating and drinking more peeing more eg.
And because it was before the bank holiday weekend my results wernt going to be in till the Tuesday, but the next day my mum gets a phone call saying I need to go to the hospital because they was 32.1 or something.
So I went to the hospital and they refused to give me another blood test with out the form, so on the Sunday I went to a&e and ended up having to stay there for five days and four nights :/ while being closely monitored.
If i was pregnant I wouldn't mind either way if you get me.
Just want some answers, and the doctors wont give them to me.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2012)

Hi Zoey, it does sound as though you were in a similar state to me at diagnosis  I was also diagnosed at Bank Holiday and ended up staying in fr 8 days. My blood sugar was 37 when diagnosed and I had lost 17 pounds in the previous 4 days. As I said, I would imagine this would have a big impact on all your bodily functions and hormones, it certainly did on me. Would it be possible to see a different doctor for a second opinion? I know that we have several members who have experienced problems with missed periods due to the effects of high blood glucose levels - hopefully someone will be along with experiences of their own that they can share with you.


----------



## zoeynewman (May 29, 2012)

It was awful, I went in to a & e at 10am and they did lots of tests and stuff and was there for 4-6 hours and i kept hearing them say diabetes, the man came in was like we are going to discharge you, next thing I know he comes in with a big needles stabs me with it in my wrist took three weeks to heal !! and then im being wheeled off for a chest x ray and they didnt even tell me, wasent told I was diabetic till like 9pm that day. I hate hospitals.
The doctor basically told me anything to do with my diabetes isnt her problem (not my usual doctor was some horrible snooty women) she said I need to see the diabetic nurse and my appointment with her isnt till the 11th :/
Aww thank you so much for your help, this site is so good, I joined some juvenation sight and there all Americans so they wernt much help (no offens to Americans) 
I hope some one who has had this problem will help me out to.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2012)

Ooh Zoey! I remember that needle in the wrist too - really painful!  It's when they are getting arterial blood apparently. Not very impressed with the snooty doctor - that wasn't very helpful was it? Have you been given a contact number for a DSN (Diabetes Specialist Nurse)? If so he/she may be able to discuss things with you - they're usually very good. How are you going with your injections? What insulin are you on, and are you speaking to anyone about adjusting your doses?


----------



## zoeynewman (May 29, 2012)

I wernt to impressed didnt even warn me about it or anything.
Worst thing was them horrible fragmin injections how ever you spell it and i had to have four  
I havent really been told anything, my other doctor is going to get me in contact with a diabetic team, so I guess I just have to wait for the letter :/
I am on novo mix 30 16ml before breakfast and dinner.
I tired speaking to the doctors but she said I have to speak to the lady who im seeing on the 11th, which I think is silly as the lady who paid me a home visit said it needs to go up to at least 18ml, but not going to risk changing it my self.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2012)

That's not great Zoey  I was lucky as I was given a phone number for a DSN and told to ring them daily so we could discuss the results I had been getting and see if any adjustments needed to be made. I was also put on an insulin regime called 'MDI' (Multiple Daily Injections), also known as 'basal/bolus'. This involves one injection of a slow-acting insulin (basal) and the a fast-acting insulin (bolus) that you take with your meals. You adjust the dose of the fast-acting according to how much carbohydrate is in your meal (called 'carb counting'). It's a lot more flexible than using a mixed insulin like you are on - more injections, but you soon get used to them.

When you get your appointment ask about this insulin regime. You might also like to ask about using different sized needles if you are having problems with your current ones - what size are you using now?

If you can, I'd highly recommend getting hold of a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas - it's a really useful book that tells you everything you need to know about Type 1. You may be able to get a copy from your library if you can't afford to buy it.

Any questions you have - just ask!


----------



## zoeynewman (May 29, 2012)

Oh bless you, if only I was that lucky.
I will most deffo ask about the insulin regime  thank you so much for all your help 
I think there 5mm with the purple lid. Some days it hurts more than others for some reason.
Big step going from hating needles to having to stab yourself with them at least six times a day.
Core that box is expensive aha will deffo need to pay a visit to the library, just hope they have it.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2012)

It is an expensive book - I think the NHS should give a copy to every newly-diagnosed Type 1! 

You can get 4mm needles, so might be worth asking the nurse if she has a few for you to try. Injecting can be more painful if you are tense and think about it too long - best to just go straight in there and get it over with!


----------



## zoeynewman (May 29, 2012)

I think they should to but I doubt they would :/
Do you reckon if I email them or something i might get one :L 
Ooo will deffo ask about smaller needles that 1mm might be a big difference.
When I do my morning injection I usually do it once ive been up for atleast half an hour so I have had to defrost lol. 
Sometimes its hard not to be tense as you know your inflicting pain on yourself.


----------



## newbs (May 29, 2012)

Hi Zoe.

I would think it is unlikely that you are pregnant as it should show up on a pregnancy test if you are 10 days late.  The gp you saw sounds like a total waste of time though!  It is more likely that your body is totally messed up atm as Northerner said, it will take some time for everything to settle down.  

I have a mobile no. for my DSN too, it is something you should be given as it is so helpful.  Do you have a number for your local diabetic clinic, they would be able to put you through to a DSN or get him/her to call you back.

Hope you get some answers soon to get you on the right track.


----------



## hyper-Suze (May 29, 2012)

Hi Zoey, 

Welcome to the forum, not the best club to be in but at least there is this forum to escape to and we all understand the trials and tribulations of diabetic life!!

I also doubt(but obvs can't confirm!) that you are pregnant, as Newbs has said, it would likely show up, did you use a first morning sample? And also from the sounds of your diagnosis it sounded stressful to say the least, you probably had and still have a lot of anxiety and unanswered stresses. With that said, your cortisone levels could be raised which would make it harder(not impossible) to get pregnant but I understand your frustration completely of just wanting to know either way!

Don't forget that when you do want a baby that blood control needs to be as close to perfect, regular testing, regular injections etc and to try to take a prescribed dose(from gp unfortunately) of Folic Acid, I won't go into scaring you of the reasons why but if you want to plan this then you want to give your baby the best shot of perfect health! 

If you are newly diagnosed and on the older novomix regime, it would not be the best for the pregnancy as it gives you less control and a mix of up&down readings is not good for baby.

I have a fab relationship with my DSN and consultants too! I hardly give my surgery any time (apart from needing my prescriptions!!)
My DSN actually gave me a new copy of the Ragar Hanas book, like you say it is a bit pricey, but it is extremely useful. I would deffo push for one, say that you know of other diabetics that have been given one(which won't be a lie as I have said that I have one!) or they maybe able to loan you one for a few weeks while you try to research and get to grips with your illness, which is pivotal in self management!!

Good luck, test again in a few days and pop on here to ask anything else or your welcome to PM me if preferred.


----------



## Monkey (May 29, 2012)

I'd go with what everyone else says - unlikely, but I'd keep testing every couple of days until your period shows up. Purely because if you ARE pregnant (especially being newly diagnosed) you need some very specialist care, quickly. I'd mention it next time you see a DSN / consultant tho.

Hope you're gradually getting the hang of things. It does get easier (well, less scary), altho I know that probably doesn't seem possible just now.


----------



## Marier (May 29, 2012)

Hi Zoey  and Welcome   I just recently moved from 6mm to 4 mm and love them  dont hurt as much and im not bruising as much either
Marie


----------



## zoeynewman (May 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone, its all really helpful and will take it on board.
It's so much better talking to people about stuff then it is trying to find the answers on google.
Will deffo need to ask to go to 4mm needles then


----------



## Robster65 (May 30, 2012)

Hi zoey. A belated welcome 

I hope you start to get some better attention from your team.

And I agree with what's been said about your body undergoing a fair amount of stress when you're first diagnosed, if only because of the dehydration and weight loss. 

Rob


----------



## zoeynewman (May 30, 2012)

Thank you


----------

